# Suffolk University Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Security Officer, Suffolk Police and Security Department*
Suffolk University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 02/24/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Suffolk University is pleased to announce a career opportunity to work as a Security Officer! Reporting to the shift supervisor, the Security Officer is responsible for providing security at their assigned University post. Suffolk offers free tuition as part of a generous benefits package!

Duties include, but are not limited to:

Provide security for the University faculty, students, staff and guests, buildings, and properties. Specific activities include maintaining a fixed post, handling desk duty including access control, data entry, and reporting, turning lights on and off, unlocking exterior and interior doors, executing interior checks with or without a “Detex” tour system. Prepare and submit appropriate reports.

Give verbal directives to students, faculty, staff, and visitors to ensure compliance with University policies and procedures with respect to public safety matters. Verbally detain offenders of University public safety policies. Under the direction of a University Police Officer, physically detain offenders of University public safety policies. Call for police assistance as necessary.

Answer telephones and provide assistance to callers and visitors. Respond to calls for assistance. Take photographs for and issue University identification cards.

Administer first aid and CPR to the level of training.

Requirements/Qualifications:

Must have a high school diploma or GED;
Must be 18 years of age;
Must be available to work any shift as assigned;
Must have excellent communication and human relation skills;
Preferably, have a valid CPR and First Aid certifications;
Must have no prior felony record;
Must be able to perform data entry and run simple reports from computerized systems.
Physical activities include but are not limited to:

Sitting and standing for extended periods of time;
Walking and running as needed;
Walking up and downstairs;
Physically detaining a human being under the direction of a police officer or otherwise;
Lifting a human as needed;
Pulling/ pushing a human being;
Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell.
Work environment:

Ability to work inside and outside of the building during all types of weather;
Ability to work flexible hours including all rotating shift assignments, nights, weekends, holidays; available for on-call assignment and overtime as needed;
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time;
Ability to walk for extended periods of time.
Note:

Security Officers do not have a warrant as a Special State Police Officer and thus have no arrest authority. It is a uniformed position equipped with a radio.
The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.







PI166282628
Suffolk University is an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

